# Militanter Tierschützer greift Vater und Sohn beim Angeln an



## Dorschbremse (12. August 2020)

Was für aggressive Zeiten... 

Welch "krankes Volk" treibt sich um? 
Aber krank darf sowas nicht bezeichnet werden, is ja fast schon entschuldigend /rechtfertigend für Täter.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2020)

Ein scheinbar gestörter Mensch und die von Peta bereitete Saat geht auf!
Vielleicht besser so, als wenn Vater und Sohn dies gleich vor Ort "geklärt" hätten, bei Wahnsinnigen weiß man nie?
Ich wäre da nicht so vernünftig wie die Beiden.
Und im Falle, das der Vogel ermittelt werden kann, hat er in Bayern auch die Chance entsprechend verknackt zu werden!
In nördlicher gelegenen Bundesländern könnte er sogar vor Gericht noch belobigt werden, denn er hat ja schließlich die richtige Gesinnung gezeigt und dieser Ausdruck verliehen?
(Achtung Ironie!)

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (12. August 2020)

Man man man, ich bin ja wirklich Leidensfähig und auch Geduldig bei so einem Volk und ggf. würde ich vielleicht sogar weiter ziehen um der Eskalation aus dem weg zu gehen.
Aaaaaaaaber wenn so etwas an meine Kinder ran geht dann ist schluss mit Lustig, da kann der Typ noch so Groß noch so durch trainiert oder noch so bekloppt sein, auch wenn ich am ende den Kürzeren ziehe aber als erstes kriegt der es volle breit seite.
XXXXXXXXXXXXEDITXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Leider schon so einige Negative Erfahrungen mit Justitia gemacht, da nehme ich das lieber selber in die Hand.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. August 2020)

trawar schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaber wenn so etwas an meine Kinder ran geht dann ist schluss mit Lustig, da kann der Typ noch so Groß noch so durch trainiert oder noch so bekloppt sein, auch wenn ich am ende den Kürzeren ziehe aber als erstes kriegt der es volle breit seite. geändert vom Mod


Auch wenn dich fast jeder hier verstehen kann, ist es nicht klug so etwas auszusprechen.
Denn genau slche Redaktionen sind das nächste gefundene Fressen. Der aggressive Angler, der damit droht,.......  gestrichen vom Mod
So etwas sollte man besser für sich behalten.


----------



## EinfachAngeln (12. August 2020)

Ist ja gruselig, was sich hier in den Kommentaren findet...


----------



## trawar (12. August 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Auch wenn dich fast jeder hier verstehen kann, ist es nicht klug so etwas auszusprechen.
> Denn genau solche Redaktionen sind das nächste gefundene Fressen. Der aggressive Angler, der damit droht,..... gestrichen von Mod
> So etwas sollte man besser für sich behalten.


Hast auch wieder recht da sind die Pferde mit mir durch gegangen.

Werde es oben editieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2020)

Die Saat geht auf und Viele Angler wie Verbände sind immer noch der Meinung
Mit diplomatischem Wegducken könne dem begegnet werden.


----------



## TobBok (12. August 2020)

Das Verhalten dieses Homo sapiens-Verschnitts ist leicht verstörend.
Der eine Kommentar hier war auch schon ... ja zu weit gehend.

Auf das Verhalten dieser "Tierschutz"-Wichtel muss man aufmerksam machen - deutlich öffentlichkeitswirksamer als es bis dato gemacht wird.
Damit kann man Grund gegenüber diesen Quarktaschen gewinnen.

Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass ich durchaus bereit bin, mich selbst zu verteidigen, wenn mich jemand ins Wasser schubsen möchte.
Auf Distanz halten, wenn er zu nahe kommt irgendwie körperlich fixieren. Dazu habe ich genug Kampfgewicht anbei....
Durchtrainiert oder nicht - ein enger Front Facelock (umgangssprachlich Schwitzkasten) ist für Niemanden angenehm.


----------



## jörn (12. August 2020)

Ich bin unsicher ob man hier von einem Tierschützer sprechen kann sobald er anderen Menschen Schaden oder Leid zufügt. Das es auch noch ein Kind o. Jugendlichen trifft verschärft die Situation natürlich erheblich. Insbesondere wenn es das eigene ist. Für mich macht es aber den Anschein das der Täter ein psychisches o.ä. Problem hat.

Hat Peta wirklich gesagt das Tierschützer mit Steinen auf Angler werfen sollen? Hatten sie nicht gesagt mit Steinwürfen ins Wasser Fische zu vertreiben? Ohne die Abartigkeit des oben genannten Tathergangs in Frage zu stellen finde ich das das einen Unterschied macht.

Ob der Täter mit dem Auto zum Förchinsee gekommen ist und Horden von toten Insekten auf seiner Windschutzscheibe zu kleben hatte bleibt offen...

Leute bleibt besonnen wenn ihr auf so eine Person trefft und zieht notfalls den Rückzug an.

safety first!


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Hat Peta wirklich gesagt das Tierschützer mit Steinen auf Angler werfen sollen? Hatten sie nicht gesagt mit Steinwürfen ins Wasser Fische zu vertreiben? Ohne die Abartigkeit des oben genannten Tathergangs in Frage zu stellen finde ich das das einen Unterschied mach



Hallo,

Ist sicher ein Unterschied, aber in Bayern ist es nach dem Fischereigesetz verboten, die Fische zu verscheuchen.
Abgesehen davon denke ich schon auch, dass der Betreffende einen Patscher hat (nicht ganz richtig im Oberstübchen ist ). Trotzdem: auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil und ein paar Prachtwatschn wären vielleicht angebracht gewesen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Floma (12. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin unsicher ob man hier von einem Tierschützer sprechen kann sobald er anderen Menschen Schaden oder Leid zufügt. Das es auch noch ein Kind o. Jugendlichen trifft verschärft die Situation natürlich erheblich. Insbesondere wenn es das eigene ist. Für mich macht es aber den Anschein das der Täter ein psychisches o.ä. Problem hat.
> 
> Hat Peta wirklich gesagt das Tierschützer mit Steinen auf Angler werfen sollen? Hatten sie nicht gesagt mit Steinwürfen ins Wasser Fische zu vertreiben? Ohne die Abartigkeit des oben genannten Tathergangs in Frage zu stellen finde ich das das einen Unterschied macht.
> 
> ...


Das ist der richtige Ansatz. Menschen können die verschiedensten Störungen haben und sich schrecklich verhalten. Das gibt es nun mal, ausgelöst durch traumatische Erlebnisse, Drogen, oder auch nicht zu erklären. In der Auseinandersetzung gibt es da nichts zu gewinnen, egal ob verbal oder körperlich, egal ob man den "Irren" am Ende umhaut oder selbst unterliegt.

Die Verbindung zu PETA finde ich schwierig. Bedingt ein einzelner Satz aus einem Text, der sich explizit auf das Verscheuchen von Fischen bezog, dass ein "Tierschützer" Steine nach Anglern wirft? Selbes Muster, aber mit Hetze aus dem AFD-Umfeld und Lübcke und Halle will ich nicht anfangen. Sonst lande ich noch bei Waffen-Lobbyismus und Columbine. Alles dienliche Argumente, nur nicht besonders gehaltvoll.

Der Mensch ist nicht perfekt. Am Ende geraten ein paar gewaltig aus der Bahn und machen völlig unlogisch furchtbare Dinge. Da liest einer ein paar mal Salinger und erschießt Lennon. Der viel zu offensichtlichen Missbrauch der Geschicht, um PETA ans Bein zu pinkeln, gefällt mir wirklich nicht, selbst wenn meine eigene Meinung bzgl. dieser Organisation nicht positiv ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. August 2020)

Ersteinmal stimmt mich das sogn. "Beispielbild" nachdenklich.

Ich finde es befremdlich , ein solches Bild in den Zusammenhang mit der Geschichte zu setzen.

Zitat sinngemäß:
"*Drohte* er , ein Messer zu holen".

"...bewarf er die Angler mit Steinen ... dies *könnte* auf den Aufruf von Peta zurückgehen , *Angler mit Steinen* zu bewerfen"

Leute, was sich auch abgespielt hat , SO geht es nicht !

Das ist keine seriöse Berichterstattung mehr , das sind Vermutungen und Populismus.

In der Auseinandersetzung mit Gegnern muss man sachlich  bleiben und sich nicht unter Bild-Niveau bewegen.

In diesem Fall sind Ermittlungen eingeleitet worden und es geht seinen Gang.

Fertig.

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Zitat sinngemäß:
> "*Drohte* er , ein Messer zu holen".




Das ist doch ein Fakt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. August 2020)

Das Beispielbild deutet auf eine tatsächliche Bedrohung mit einem pot. tödlichen Gegenstand hin.

Das gibt die Geschichte weder her, noch sind es Fakten, wenn es keine Zeugen gibt, sondern nur eine Aussage der Angler.

Ich weiß, es ist schwer aber gerade bei solchen Sachen muss man unbedingt sachlich bleiben.

(Angeblich) Drohen kann man Viel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aussage der Angler.



Das muss erstmal reichen.
Ob der Typ gefasst wird und seine Taten zugibt, wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das Beispielbild deutet auf eine tatsächliche Bedrohung mit einem pot. tödlichen Gegenstand hin.



Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob da jemand im Dunkeln in seine Küche geht, mit dem Messer (Werkzeug!) in der Hand, um sich z.B. ein Stück Salami ab zu säbeln?
Nein Quatsch, aber ist nicht sogar ein Stein ein potenziell tödlicher Gegenstand?
Was allerdings nicht einsehbar ist, warum soll man hier politisch korrekt unbedingt sachlich bleiben, wo doch die Gegenseite, nämlich Peta und andere militante Tierrechtler, absolut populistisch argumentieren und so ihre kaputte Ideologie verbreiten?

Hier in dem Pamphlet gegen Angler, inclusive Aufruf zur Gewalt gegen eben diese, findest du nicht ein Gramm an Sachlichkeit!


			https://www.av-nds.de/images/2019_BEITRAEGE/2019_40_WEB_PeTA-Angler-in-Sicht/2019-08-06_PeTA_Tipps-gegen-Angler_Original_WEB.pdf
		


Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. August 2020)

Aber wir sind doch besser, als "die"


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2020)

Peta und Co produzieren die öffentliche Meinung. 
Sie treten schon fast wie ein Staat im Staate auf und pflanzen den Leuten ihren Mist in die Köpfe.
Und wir nehmen es als "Mainstream" hin, dabei ist der handmade by Peta.

Taxidermist hat absolut Recht, mit diplomatischer Sachlichkeit ist da kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.


----------



## geomas (13. August 2020)

„Diplomatische Sachlichkeit” kann man der AB-Redaktion ja auch selten vorwerfen ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> „Diplomatische Sachlichkeit” kann man der AB-Redaktion ja auch selten vorwerfen ;-)


stimmt, obwohl sie auch nicht gerade Front machen.


----------



## DenizJP (14. August 2020)

Die eingeblendete Werbung ist mal wieder vom feinsten...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. August 2020)

Wenn solche Vorfälle ans Licht kommen frage ich mich immer wieder, warum begegne ich nie solchen Leuten-schade...
Die Trullas vor der Messe in Hannover habe ich beim rauskommen auch nicht wieder gesehen, welche mir was aufzwingen wollten, von wegen Mörder Tierquäler und dergleichen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (14. August 2020)

Nimm lieber den Wachturm von den Mädels mit den langen Röcken !


----------



## Casso (14. August 2020)

Muss nicht sein, diese Aktion des vermeintlichen Tierschützers! Aber die beiden beteiligten Opfer haben sich dann doch taktisch klug verhalten. Ich persönlich habe bisher auch immer den Standpunkt vertreten, dass ich mir solche Leute direkt vorknöpfen würde. Vor allem wenn eine meiner Töchter involviert gewesen sein sollte. Allerdings sehe ich die Sache mittlerweile etwas anders. Natürlich würde ich meine Familie vor allem und jedem beschützen und wenn es sein muss auch agieren. Allerdings kann das auch wirklich schnell nach hinten los gehen und man hat im Nachhinein vielleicht das Nachsehen. In finanzieller als auch freier Hinsicht.

Erst kürzlich habe ich bei Aktenzeichen XY gesehen, was eine einzige Ohrfeige anrichten kann und was dem Täter blüht. Keine Frage, im Falle der Serie war der Täter heimtückisch und feige. In der Realität wird das Opfer dann aber auch schnell zum Täter. Möchte mich jemand ins Wasser schubsen, meiner Tochter das Handy aus der Hand treten oder sagt er mir er hole ein Messer dann steht es im Gesetzt leider in keinem Zusammenhang einer bleibenden körperlichen Beeinträchtigung seitens einer Ohrfeige meinerseits. Einmal falsch fallen. Einmal falsch treffen und man wird seines Lebens nicht mehr froh. Auch als eigentliches Opfer. Und wie die Justiz in Deutschland tickt wissen wir alle.

Ich z.B. muss mit meinen 1,98m, 134kg und jaherlanger Handballzugehörigkeit (also körperlich fit) niemandem etwas beweisen. Von daher sehe ich auch zu, dass ich aus derartigen Situationen als der klügere hervor gehe und mein Leben glücklich und zufrieden weiterleben kann. Das mache ich in Discotheken oder auf anderen Festen auch seit Jahren: Ich werde angerempelt? Dann entschuldige ich mich und gehe einfach weiter. So habe ich bisher nie Stress bekommen und fühle mich dennoch nicht wie ein Versager.

Dass der Tierschützer aus der Nachricht oben eine saftige Strafe verdient hat ist selbstverständlich. Dass Organisationen wie der PETA ebenfalls ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden müssen ist auch selbstverständlich. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach jedoch der Zusammenhalt unterhalb der Angler. Es herrscht wirklich viel Neid und Missgunst in unseren Reihen. Öffentlicher Zusammenhalt wird dadurch eher nicht suggeriert. Doch genau das ist es, was wir brauchen. Wir müssen uns Fälle wie in diesem Thread merken, notieren und ebenfalls Kampagnen gegen PETA und Konsorten starten. Nur so kann man etwas ändern. Vielleicht. Irgendwann.

Doch einfach Selbstjustiz ankündigen, zu sagen wie scheiße PETA ist und sich unter Umständen auch noch gegenseitig anzufreinden hilft in dieser Sache überhaupt nicht.


----------



## porbeagle (14. August 2020)

Für alle die hier solche Sachen schreiben wie : ''Schade das ich nie auf so jemanden treffe'' etc
hier mal eine Zahl aus meinem privat Leben:

Ein Auge kaputt schlagen (Blind)  knappe 26.ooo Euro. Abgezahlt über 10 Jahre.

Für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde in der man sich im Recht gesehen hat.


----------



## Piketom (14. August 2020)

Ja...extrem cool und gelassen bleiben macht wohl unterm Strich am meisten Sinn.

Aber mal was anderes...ich glaube die Evolution macht eine Kehrtwende.Sieht man gut an solchen Beispielen...oder Trump und seine Wähler oder Big Brother oder Sport1 jetzt!

Denke die Menschheit verblödet komplett.


----------



## harzsalm (15. August 2020)

Sie ist verblödet!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. August 2020)

harzsalm schrieb:


> Sie ist verblödet!!!


na ja, zum Teil ja, aber noch nicht komplett


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. August 2020)

Die Schwarmblödheit!


----------



## thanatos (16. August 2020)

harzsalm schrieb:


> Sie ist verblödet!!!


nein nicht ganz richtig !
sie lässt sich verblöden und nicht erst seit heute ,
lesen, hören , glauben - da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer - selbst denken ( ist zu unbequem ) und sich eine 
eigne Meinung bilden und diese auch vertreten - nein damit macht man sich wenig Freunde
aber eine Menge Feinde 
also immer schön kuschen - und den vorgegaukelten Mist nachsalbern .
Endracht maakt Magt


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. August 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> nein nicht ganz richtig !
> sie lässt sich verblöden und nicht erst seit heute ,
> lesen, hören , glauben - da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer - selbst denken ( ist zu unbequem ) und sich eine
> eigne Meinung bilden und diese auch vertreten - nein damit macht man sich wenig Freunde
> ...


sag ich doch,
genau die richtige Klientel für Peta und Co, um ihren Mist in die Köpfe der Leute zu pflanzen. 
Das Ganze dann mit moralisierenden Floskeln versehen und fertig ist der Weg zur Stigmatisierung.
So macht man Mainstream.


----------



## alexpp (16. August 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> nein nicht ganz richtig !
> sie lässt sich verblöden und nicht erst seit heute ,
> lesen, hören , glauben - da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer - selbst denken ( ist zu unbequem ) und sich eine
> eigne Meinung bilden und diese auch vertreten - nein damit macht man sich wenig Freunde
> ...


Die Elite versucht die Mehrheit dumm zu halten, scheint denen zu gelingen. Besonders in unsicheren Zeiten haben sie viel zu verlieren und gehen nach dem Prinzip teile und herrsche vor. Der hiesigen Bevölkerung wird ein schlechtes Gewissen eingetrichtert, die BLM-Geschichte passt hier auch gut rein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (16. August 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> .... die BLM-Geschichte passt hier auch gut rein.



 .....


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. August 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Elite versucht die Mehrheit dumm zu halten, scheint denen zu gelingen. Besonders in unsicheren Zeiten haben sie viel zu verlieren und gehen nach dem Prinzip teile und herrsche vor. Der hiesigen Bevölkerung wird ein schlechtes Gewissen eingetrichtert, die BLM-Geschichte passt hier auch gut rein.


Wer sind die Eliten? Was sind für dich Eliten?


----------



## alexpp (16. August 2020)

Leute und Gruppen die Einfluss haben. Politiker, Unternehmer, Medien usw. Schicht, die von uns praktisch getrennt lebt und kein großes Problem haben wird, wenn das Fußvolk sich beharken sollte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. August 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Leute und Gruppen die Einfluss haben. Politiker, Unternehmer, Medien usw. Schicht, die von uns praktisch getrennt lebt und kein großes Problem haben wird, wenn das Fußvolk sich beharken sollte.


Aha


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aha



Nicht aha , haha ...

Die Weltregierung erklärt dem fußvölkigen , deutschen Angler durch Ihre Geheimorganisation den Krieg

Es wird ja immer (t)oller hier - hab´ Ich noch Alufolie im Haus , muss schell was basteln gehen


----------



## jörn (17. August 2020)

Chemtrails mit Erdbeergeschmack!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (17. August 2020)

Seid lieb !


----------



## TobBok (17. August 2020)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Für alle die hier solche Sachen schreiben wie : ''Schade das ich nie auf so jemanden treffe'' etc
> hier mal eine Zahl aus meinem privat Leben:
> 
> Ein Auge kaputt schlagen (Blind)  knappe 26.ooo Euro. Abgezahlt über 10 Jahre.
> ...


Zuhauen ist die akut letzte Lösung.
Wer weiß, wie er jemanden außer Gefecht nehmen kann, ohne rohe Gewalt anzuwenden.
Ein Arm um den Hals, Druck auf eine bestimmte Stelle, kurz und gezielt die Blutzufuhr abschalten - dann schaltet kurzzeitig der ganze Körper ab ohne das der Mensch bleibende Schäden davon trägt - reine Selbstverteidigung ohne Dauerschäden.



alexpp schrieb:


> Leute und Gruppen die Einfluss haben. Politiker, Unternehmer, Medien usw. Schicht, die von uns praktisch getrennt lebt und kein großes Problem haben wird, wenn das Fußvolk sich beharken sollte.


----------



## porbeagle (17. August 2020)

TobBok schrieb:


> Zuhauen ist die akut letzte Lösung.
> Wer weiß, wie er jemanden außer Gefecht nehmen kann, ohne rohe Gewalt anzuwenden.
> Ein Arm um den Hals, Druck auf eine bestimmte Stelle, kurz und gezielt die Blutzufuhr abschalten - dann schaltet kurzzeitig der ganze Körper ab ohne das der Mensch bleibende Schäden davon trägt - reine Selbstverteidigung ohne Dauerschäden.



Das ist reine Theorie wie aus dem Bilderbuch 
Ich hab WT gemacht da lernst du in der ersten Stunde wie du den Ausknockst der an deinem Hals ist. 
Und noch wichtiger ist gar keinen an den Hals zu lassen.


----------



## Nuesse (17. August 2020)

TobBok schrieb:


> Ein Arm um den Hals, Druck auf eine bestimmte Stelle, kurz und gezielt die Blutzufuhr abschalten



Ist das der vulkanische Nackengriff ?


----------



## Andal (17. August 2020)

Ich habe 10 Jahre in Ruhpolding gelebt. Es gibt einfach Zeiten im Jahr, wo man die Seen besser meidet. Sommers wie Winters nur Bekloppte - und je näher man an Reit im Winkel kommt, desto schlimmer wird es.


----------



## Andal (17. August 2020)

@ Lajos: Ruhpolding, Inzell und R.i.Winkl sind wie drei fremde Kampfsterne in einem kleinen Quadranten. Fremde Welten, die nie Freunde sein werden.


----------



## boot (18. August 2020)

Ich tue mir so etwas nicht lange rein, da hilft nur ein schnelles Gespräch gg.


----------



## ragbar (18. August 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ist das der vulkanische Nackengriff ?


Als nächstes kommt einer mittm Five Finger Death Punch.


----------



## TobBok (18. August 2020)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Das ist reine Theorie wie aus dem Bilderbuch
> Ich hab WT gemacht da lernst du in der ersten Stunde wie du den Ausknockst der an deinem Hals ist.
> Und noch wichtiger ist gar keinen an den Hals zu lassen.


Schon lustig, dass du die in der Praxis funktionierende Theorie als "Bilderbuch" bezeichnest.
Man lernt diese Griffe zur Selbstverteidigung (und sie sind bei deutlich besser ausgebildeten Kampfsportlern expliziter Teil der Kampfkunst).

Ich würde eher sagen, dass es utopisch ist, genau den "Tierschützer" zu treffen, der eine Kampfkunst beherrscht.



Nuesse schrieb:


> Ist das der vulkanische Nackengriff ?


Guillotine Choke heißt das Ganze beim Griff von vorne. Rear Naked Choke von hinten. Suchs dir aus. Nix vulkanischer Nackengriff.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. August 2020)

Stell mir grad die einzelnen Dialoge zu dem Militanten vor.

Man steht im Wasser und plötzlich kommen Seine geflogen und wilde Beschimpfungen.

Der Todschwätzertyp:
Komm mein Freund, lasse das, es ist doch halb so schlimm, ich verstehe dich ja, verstehst du mich auch ......... und hört erst auf, wenn der MT ins Koma gequatscht ist, oder ein Stein seine eigene Birne getroffen hat und wie ein Sack ins Wasser fällt und schließlich ersäuft.

Der Verschwörungstheoretiker:
Da ist der erste Stein noch in der Luft, da schallt es auch schon Richtung MT, komm hör mir blos du auf. Dich hat doch die Merkel, oder der Söder geschickt, und wenns der nicht war dann eben Joe Käser oder Bill Gates. Ich gehe freiwillig mit der Gasmaske in den Kelle, was immer da auch kommen mag.

Der Kampfsportler:
Kein Stein von dir wird mich treffen, die zerstöre ich noch im Fluge mit meinem Chi.
Und wenn du das Steinewerfen aufhörst, komm ich kurz raus, und wende den Halswürgedruckpunktgriff von Bruce Lee an oder schlag dich in deinen Sodaplexus bis du bewusstlos bist.

Der Waldorfgeschulte:
Ach nö, das geht jetzt gar nicht, du vertreibst mir doch die Fische und könntest mich am Kopf treffen, nein, das läßt du mal schön bleiben. Geh nach Hause und mach ein seelenentspannende Jogasitzung und wenn das nicht hilft, dann tanz deinen Namen.

Der Preuße:
Der macht nix, der geht ans andere Ufer, bekommt einen hochroten Kopf und sacht, so ein unverschjämter Mänsch, darf man das den hier in Bayern?

Ein Woidla - (ein bayerischer Aborigines):
Der erste Stein schlägt neben ihm ins Wasser ein und spritzt ihn nur nass.
Zefix, du Dreghamml du dreckiger, schaug blos das't weider kimmst. Na wart, wenn i ausse kimm, dann darennste am next Baum, du Lurch.  I hau dir so auf, das dir deine Augen vom Arschloch ausse schauer. Du Faklfotzn - du dreckige.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. August 2020)

Piketom schrieb:


> Ja...extrem cool und gelassen bleiben macht wohl unterm Strich am meisten Sinn.



Extrem Cool bleiben, wenn dich jemand ins Wasser schubsen will und deinem Sohn das Handy aus der Hand tritt? Dann muss wohl der Gummi geplatzt gewesen sein und das Kind wird eher so mittelmäßig geliebt. Im Regelfall klinken bei einem Vater doch alle Sicherungen durch und der Schutzinstinkt greift unvermittelt ein.

Der Sachverhalt wurde entweder medial aufgebauscht oder der Angreifer kam mit glühendem Auge vom Schicksalsberg angeflogen. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das jemand sein Kind in so einer Situation dieser Gefahr ausliefert. Der Vater hätte permanent vor dem Kind stehen müssen, sodass der Angreifer keine Chance hat, einen Tritt oder Schlag zu setzen.

Oder waren es Hobbits?!


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> das jemand sein Kind in so einer Situation dieser Gefahr ausliefert. Der Vater hätte permanent vor dem Kind stehen müssen, sodass der Angreifer keine Chance hat, einen Tritt oder Schlag zu setzen.



Hab ich was verpasst, wo steht denn überhaupt was vom Kind?
Im Artikel war doch nur von Vater und Sohn die Rede.
Der "Junge" kann also auch dreisig Jahre alt sein und 2m groß?

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. August 2020)

...und in Kombi mit dem Beispielbild und dem exakt einseitigen Bericht der Opfer sowie einigen vermuteten Tatsachen , ensteht das

- gewollte - Kopfkino abhängig natürlich von der Qualität der Berichterstattung


----------



## geomas (19. August 2020)

^ genau, ich dachte erst, die AB-Redaktion hat sich beim „Gernrefoto” bei einem alten Edgar-Wallace-Film bedient.


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Aber am meisten gefallen mir zu solchen Themen immer die zahlreichen Beiträge im "Konjunktiv brutalis" - was sie nicht alles machen würden, wenn... aber Hallo... gleich sowas von!     

Das kommt dann gleich nach den berüchtigten Bewaffnungstipps fürs Nachtangeln, mit Cricketschlägern und ellenlangen Flietiermessern!


----------



## NaabMäx (19. August 2020)

Ich hab ja das Glück, dass ich so greisle (hässlich) bin, das der andere abhaut, weils erm a so graust. Der schpeipt hinter de next Staudan (Strauch) und rennt, bis er koa Luft mehr griagt - wann der mi sigt.


----------



## thanatos (20. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer sind die Eliten? Was sind für dich Eliten?


Eliten oder besser die sich dafür halten weil sie vom " kleinen " Mann gewählt 
worden sind und nun sitzen sie am gut gefüllten Trog und möchten da auch bleiben .
Davon ausgehend das die Menge zu bequem zum denken ist und man ja irgend was "
"leisten " muß kommen dann solche Verordnungen wie Verbot des lebenden Köderfisch´s,
Tötungsverbot von unerwünschten Hähnchenküken ,Dinge die bei der nicht nachdenkenden 
Wählerschaft Stimmen bringt, ja das kommt gut an - aber das die Mickervögel mehr fressen
als die Legehennen aber keinen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen haben , werden die Mehrkosten 
auf den Endverbraucherpreis um gelegt - findet keiner toll - 
Egal wie es läuft - Schützer bekommen immer recht - sie wollten ja nur Gutes tun .


----------



## Mescalero (20. August 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> ...
> Tötungsverbot von unerwünschten Hähnchenküken ,Dinge die bei der nicht nachdenkenden
> Wählerschaft Stimmen bringt, ja das kommt gut an - aber das die Mickervögel mehr fressen
> als die Legehennen aber keinen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen haben....


Du kritisierst ernsthaft Leute, die etwas dagegen haben, dass Küken geschreddert werden, die "keinen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen" haben?!
Und Politiker unterstützen das nur deshalb, damit sie Stimmen bekommen? Oh Mann....


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> @ Lajos: Ruhpolding, Inzell und R.i.Winkl sind wie drei fremde Kampfsterne in einem kleinen Quadranten. Fremde Welten, die nie Freunde sein werden.



Hallo,

nachdem ich einen (weitläufigen) Bekannten hatte, er ist mittlerweile verstorben, der in Inzell ein Wochenendhaus besaß, glaube ich Dir das sofort  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (20. August 2020)

@ Mescalero 
es geht nicht darum ob ich etwas gut finde , es geht hier um das betreiben einer
Industrie - 
also erstmal weiterdenken ( falls du dazu in der Lage bist )
ja ,ja , die niedlichen kleine Kükchen , in 21 Wochen sind sie kümmerliche ,
fleischarme Junghähne - die keinen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen haben .
Ihre Schwestern kommen nun in einen Käfig oder mit tausenden Schwester in einen total überfüllten Stall  und reißen sich ein Jahr
lang den Arsch für unser Frühstücksei auf - was geschieht dann 
mit ihnen ????


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2020)

Hallo,



thanatos schrieb:


> ja ,ja , die niedlichen kleine Kükchen



Mit Kindchenschema kann man Menschen halt  emotional sehr gut erreichen.

Wenn sich die Leute besser fühlen, wenn die männlichen Küken erst einige Monate später getötet werden, können sie heute schon Eier aus der Bruderhahn-Initiative kaufen.

Dass bei der Förderung landwirtschaftlicher Betriebe und Produktionsbedingungen nicht alles optimal läuft, würde ich aber auch nicht bestreiten wollen.


----------



## UMueller (20. August 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> @ Mescalero
> es geht nicht darum ob ich etwas gut finde , es geht hier um das betreiben einer
> Industrie -
> also erstmal weiterdenken ( falls du dazu in der Lage bist )
> ...



Gewisse Methoden der Industrie dürfen doch wohl kritisiert werden. Ja ja Wirtschaftlichkeit über alles. Es ist die Tötungsmethode (Küken werden bei lebendigem Leib über Förderband dem Häcksler zugeführt ) und da muss man gar nicht mal zart beseitet sein um das zu verurteilen. Statt humanere Methoden anzuwenden hat die Hühnerindustrie die brutalste aber wohl die günstigste ( Wirtschaftlichkeit ) gewählt mit der Konseqenz das jetzt die Junghähne mit aufgezogen werden müssen. Ist auch nicht das wahre aber wundert dich warum diese Tötungsart dann verboten wird. Warum wurden die Küken nicht betäubt bevor sie geschreddert werden ?  Wirtschaftlichkeit  ???

Sorry für das OT


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. August 2020)

Wer verstehen will, wie sich z.B. in den USA der große Riss zwischen der Bevölkerung in den technologisch geprägten Ballungszentren und den landwirtschaftlich geprägten Gegenden entwickelt hat, muss sich nur solche Diskussionen wie hier durchlesen. Jede Seite beharrt auf ihrem Standpunkt, ohne zu überlegen, ob die andere Seite nicht vielleicht auch ein bisschen Recht hat. Das Schreddern von Wirbeltieren zur Profitmaximierung ist meiner Meinung nach eine Sauerei. Ich nehme daher nur Eier, von auf der Verpackung ausgewiesen ist, dass die betreffende Firma hähnchenfreundlich arbeitet. Diese Eier kosten aber auch pro 10er Pakt einen Euro mehr und ich verstehe viele Menschen, die auf jeden Cent achten müssen und dann zu den billigeren Packungen greifen. Also muss man an einer Lösung arbeiten und das brauch Zeit.

Ich kämpfe gerade für meinen Angelverein dafür, an einem See die Abschussgenehmigung für einen Biber zu arhalten, der dort gewaltige Schäden anrichtet. Davon abgesehen, dass das zuständige Umweltamt (bzw. der Chef) sehr "biberfreundlich" eingestellt ist und uns erklärt hat, dass Biber generell Vorrang von Anglerinteressen haben, steht auch meine Familie geschlossen auf der Seite des Bibers. Als ich dann fragte, wie das mit den vom Biber plattgemachten Bäumen (18 Stück allein in diesem Jahr) und wegfallenden Nistgelegenheiten für Vögel aussieht, kam man ins Grübeln. Die Realität ist meist grau und nicht schwarz oder weiß.

@thanatos: Zum Thema lebender Köderfisch hatte ich kürzlich ein interessantes Erlebnis: Ich fragte ein paar jüngere Angler aus dem Verein, ob ich die Durchführung eines Waller-Workshops mit einer "Lokalgröße" im Wallerangeln organisieren soll. Antwort: "Nee, nicht mit dem Tierquäler. Der würde, wenns geht, noch lebende Katzen statt Fische dranhängen". Die Einstellungen ändern sich halt.


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> steht auch meine Familie geschlossen auf der Seite des Bibers.



Der passt ja auch ins Kindchenschema.

Ne Abschussgenehmigung würde ich aber auch nicht beantragen.

Höchstens Abhilfemaßnahmen bis hin zur Entnahme.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ne Abschussgenehmigung würde ich aber auch nicht beantragen.
> 
> Höchstens Abhilfemaßnahmen bis hin zur Entnahme.



Der Biberbeauftragte des Umweltamts (ja, sowas gibt's und wird von uns allen bezahlt) hat uns erklärt, dass Entnahme mit einer Lebendfalle automatisch Abschuss bedeutet, weil es keine Gebiete mehr gibt, in denen die Tierchen ausgesetzt werden können. Alles schon belegt.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

Der Biber gehört einfach zu unseren Regionen und wenn man sie den status quo der Wiederbesiedlung ansieht, wird auch ein Abschuss vermutlich nicht viel bringen, weil das Revier ratzfatz von einem anderen Biber in Beschlag genommen werden wird.

Wobei ich es auch verstehe, wenn es nicht allen gefällt, wenn ein Biber ein Gewässer nach seinen Vorstellungen umbaut. Besonders schön ist das nicht in jedem Fall. Aber kurios ist es, wenn sich Biber- und Baumschützer gegenseitig an den Kragen gehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich es auch verstehe, wenn es nicht allen gefällt, wenn ein Biber ein Gewässer nach seinen Vorstellungen umbaut. Besonders schön ist das nicht in jedem Fall.



Mein Verein hat dieses Jahr bisher 600 € für die Beseitigung von Biberschäden ausgegeben (18 Bäume aus dem Wasser geholt und beseitigt, Dämme zwischen Weihern mit Mineralbeton verdichtet, nachdem der Biber drohte, durchzubrechen und die Traktoren beim Mulchen in den Löchern steckenblieben, Bäume in Nähe des Mönchs mit Drahtgeflecht umspannt). Antwort auf Anfrage nach Entschädigung: "Das muss Ihnen der Naturschutz schon wert sein." Ich komme mir ehrlich gesagt etwas verarscht vor.

Und es liegen schon wieder 2 Pappeln flach.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

Das ist es eben. Die Friktionen zwischen den Arten. Mensch und Biber sind auch die einzigen Wirbeltiere, die sich ihren Lebensraum so intensiv umgestallten.


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> dass Entnahme mit einer Lebendfalle automatisch Abschuss bedeutet, weil es keine Gebiete mehr gibt, in denen die Tierchen ausgesetzt werden können



Das ist mir schon klar, aber dann läge der Schwarze Peter bei der Behörde, nicht beim Verein, der ja nur möchte, dass die Schädigungen aufhören.

Könnte auch schwierig werden, jemand für den Abschuss zu finden. Da hat man ja gerade auch in Mittelfranken schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wenn die Tierrechtsszene sowas aufschnappen würde, könnte der nächste Shitstorm vorprogrammiert sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2020)

Ich habe bei discovery gesehen wie die Leute in Nordamerike Biber mit Drahtschlingen fangen und dann essen.
Der vernünftige Grund für die Entnahme(vgl. Fische), ließe sich also finden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Könnte auch schwierig werden, jemand für den Abschuss zu finden. Da hat man ja gerade auch in Mittelfranken schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.



Das ist hier kein Problem. Hab einige Jäger im Verein, die das übernehmen würden, falls gewünscht.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (21. August 2020)

Greifen die Bieber jetzt auch schon friedliche Angler an?


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2020)

Hallo,



Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Greifen die Bieber jetzt auch schon friedliche Angler an?



Für so durchgeknallt hätte ich den Justin und seine Familie gar nicht gehalten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. August 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Greifen die Bieber jetzt auch schon friedliche Angler an?



Noch lacht ihr.


----------



## Ladi74 (21. August 2020)

@Professor Tinca
Kann mich erinnern, dass es in meiner Kindheit öfter Nutria gegeben hat. War wie Karnickel.  Biber wird nicht anders sein, wenn die Drüse Weg ist.

Hatte vor ein paar Jahren ne Baustelle bei Günzburg, da wurde für den Biber ein Biotop angelegt. Das Kerlchen hat den ganzen "Studierten" die Flosse gezeigt und umgebaut. Endeffekt, Wege überflutet!  Weiss nicht, wie es jetzt dort aussieht (NSG Branntweinbach).

Vorgestern hatte ich nen Termin bei nem Bauern(Schweinemast mit 500Tieren+Getreide usw.) Da war grade der Viehändler da. Im Anschluss an meine Arbeit hab ich noch'n bissel mitm Bauern gequatscht. Z.Z. 1,47Euro/kg Lebendgewicht. Der Bauer hat fast geheult!
Den Rest der Preisgestaltung, bis auf den Teller, überlasse ich eurer Phantasie.
Heute ist Schnitzeltag in der Unterkunft....11.50Eus

So, da es schon Seitenweise ins OT gleitet, was ist nun aus dem  militanten Tierschützer/ psychisch labilen Menschen geworden?
VG


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. August 2020)

Ok, offtopic.. Der Wolf war hier auch mal heimisch... von mir selbst aus wäre ich nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen Pferd zu essen. In Krefeld gab es eine Pommes Bude, ich war zum 3. mal mit einem Freund dort, da sagte er lass mal die gute Rote bestellen... Pferd ? Nie im Leben... Die hast du schon 2 x gegessen sagte er zu mir... Und ich muß zu gestehen das Pferd schmeckte mir gut.


----------



## NaabMäx (23. August 2020)

man könnt ja den MT mit an Bieber erschlagen, und dann mit Rossknacher ausstopfen, und wanns nix wird, schmeißstma des Zeug zu de Wölf en Woid ausse.
Dann wärs zumindest nicht o.t.
Aber für einen Zölchteren, warads ja schad um den Bieber und de Knacker, und wer weis, ob de Wölf ned a eine Magenverstimmung kriegen täten.

Tut jetzt PETA nicht massenweise Straßenhunde oder so Zeugs töten? Und muss da nicht auch ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegen? Will i gar ned wissen, was beim Amy drent en seiner Lasagne drin is.
Und wo hatts jetzt wieder so einen Haufen Ratzen? - O geh leck mi doch - do derfst ned weiter denken.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2020)

Denken darfst du in diesen Zusammenhängen eh nicht, sonst bist gleich wieder beim Heinrich Heine und um den Schlaf gebracht.


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. August 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Elite versucht die Mehrheit dumm zu halten, scheint denen zu gelingen. Besonders in unsicheren Zeiten haben sie viel zu verlieren und gehen nach dem Prinzip teile und herrsche vor. Der hiesigen Bevölkerung wird ein schlechtes Gewissen eingetrichtert, die BLM-Geschichte passt hier auch gut rein.


vergiss den aluhut nicht,wenn du vor die tür gehst


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Du kritisierst ernsthaft Leute, die etwas dagegen haben, dass Küken geschreddert werden, die "keinen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen" haben?!Und Politiker unterstützen das nur deshalb, damit sie Stimmen bekommen? Oh Mann....




das sind dann die, die auch die kosten von unwerten leben durchrechnen.
 immerhin sinds 48 millionen küken
allein, das tiere im warsten sinne des wortes am  fließband produziert werden ,mit geplanten ausschuss,die dann nach 42 tagen nicht mehr laufen können, weil die beine unterm eigen gewicht wegknicken,sich aus platzmangel nicht mehr bewegen können und der ganze stall nur durch antibiotika am leben bleibt.#
wie strunzdumm muß man sein um das nicht abzulehnen ?      



*Wie viel verdient der Mäster am Masthähnchen?*



Nach Angaben der Landwirtschaftskammer Niedersachsen und einem Geflügelmäster aus Südwestfalen bekommt der Mäster am Ende nur wenige Cent. Die Rechnung dahinter offenbart: Der Landwirt bezahlt nicht nur für das Küken (0,36 Euro), das Futter (1,25 Euro) und die Ausstallung (0,03 Euro), sondern auch für Strom und Wasser (0,02 Euro), die Heizung (0,05 Euro), den Tierarzt (0,04 Euro) und die Reinigung (0,04 Euro). Insgesamt sind das 1,79 Euro pro Tier. Die großen Geflügelverarbeiter zahlen pro Kilo Huhn etwa 90 Cent. Bei einem Durchschnittshähnchen (2,39 Kilo) bekommt der Mäster 2,13 Euro. Dem Landwirt bleiben also 0,34 Euro minus Festkosten.

Diese Rechnung zeigt, dass Hähnchenfleisch viel teurer sein müsste, damit ein Mäster es unter besseren Bedingungen aufziehen könnte.























































https://www.quarks.de/gesundheit/medizin/welche-therapien-und-impfstoffe-gibt-es/


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. August 2020)

Auch wenn´s vllt. keinen interessiert : ich habe meinen Fleischkonsum um etwa 80% reduziert und kaufe wenn nur irgend möglich, Biofleisch.

Früher war Fleisch für mich gar nichts Besonderes , sondern massenhaft und billig für mich zu (fr)essen .. die Zeiten haben sich bei mir geändert !

R.S.


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (19. September 2020)

Casso schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein, diese Aktion des vermeintlichen Tierschützers! Aber die beiden beteiligten Opfer haben sich dann doch taktisch klug verhalten. Ich persönlich habe bisher auch immer den Standpunkt vertreten, dass ich mir solche Leute direkt vorknöpfen würde. Vor allem wenn eine meiner Töchter involviert gewesen sein sollte. Allerdings sehe ich die Sache mittlerweile etwas anders. Natürlich würde ich meine Familie vor allem und jedem beschützen und wenn es sein muss auch agieren. Allerdings kann das auch wirklich schnell nach hinten los gehen und man hat im Nachhinein vielleicht das Nachsehen. In finanzieller als auch freier Hinsicht.
> 
> Erst kürzlich habe ich bei Aktenzeichen XY gesehen, was eine einzige Ohrfeige anrichten kann und was dem Täter blüht. Keine Frage, im Falle der Serie war der Täter heimtückisch und feige. In der Realität wird das Opfer dann aber auch schnell zum Täter. Möchte mich jemand ins Wasser schubsen, meiner Tochter das Handy aus der Hand treten oder sagt er mir er hole ein Messer dann steht es im Gesetzt leider in keinem Zusammenhang einer bleibenden körperlichen Beeinträchtigung seitens einer Ohrfeige meinerseits. Einmal falsch fallen. Einmal falsch treffen und man wird seines Lebens nicht mehr froh. Auch als eigentliches Opfer. Und wie die Justiz in Deutschland tickt wissen wir alle.
> 
> ...



Naja, gerade vor laufender Handykamera kann das Opfer bestimmt und laut den Täter auffordern, Abstand zu wahren. Sollte dann der Täter wieder auf das Opfer zu kommen, kann das Opfer diesem schon auch eine kräftig langen. Das ist dann auch durch die Verhältnismäßigkeit gedeckt, zumal der Täter schon davor durch Steinewerfen gewalttätig aufgefallen ist. Da ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass dir ein Richter selbst bei einem Tod des Täter einen Strick draus dreht. Und der Sohn des Opfer ist ja auch dann als Zeuge da.

Es ist ein bisschen im Internet zur Mode geworden, bei solchen Fällen gleich zu empfehlen, dass das Gewaltopfer sich möglichst sofort auf Rücken werfen und alle Viere in die Höhe strecken sollte. Mein Gott, wenn das alle so machen würden, dann könnten sich manche alle Dreistigkeiten erlauben.
Klar, wenn am Förchensee drei aggressive, durchtrainierte Bandidos, Miri-Clanmitglieder oder Hells-Angels auftreten würden, dann würde ich auch den Rückzug antreten und die Polente rufen. Aber diesem konkreten Fall handelt es sich bei dem Täter wahrscheinlich um einen vom Veganismus unterernährten Alt-68er Ökoknacker, da kann man schon mal etwas Gegenwehr leisten.
Mein Rat; auf die persönliche Sicherheit und die Verhätnismäßigkeit achten, aber sich auch nicht alles bieten lassen!

Meine Meinung dazu!


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (19. September 2020)

Nachtrag: Wenn man es irgendwie in einer solchen Situation schafft per Handy, für den Täter hörbar, die Polizei zu rufen und dem Täter ein bestimmten und lauten Tonfall entgegen bringt, wird dieser in vielen Fällen schon den Rückzug antreten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. September 2020)

Ich muss leicht widersprechen - Schlagen ist das allerletzte Mittel der Selbstverteidigung.

Es gibt einen gewissen Abstand , der zwischen Menschen natürlich eingenommen wird - ich nenne ihn mal "Höflichkeitsabstand"

Wenn ein Aggressor diesen Abstand unterschreitet ohne bspw. mit erhobenen Fäusten zu drohen, darf man nicht einfach zuschlagen, sondern nur auf Abstand halten,

bzw. weggehen.

So hatte ich das seinerzeit mal im Selbstverteidigungskurs gehört.

Sollte eine Waffe - bspw. Messer ins Spiel kommen , wenn irgend möglich weglaufen und laut um Hilfe rufen - nur im Notfall kämpfen.

R.S.


----------



## Tari (20. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sollte eine Waffe - bspw. Messer ins Spiel kommen , wenn irgend möglich weglaufen und laut um Hilfe rufen - nur im Notfall kämpfen.



Jein. Grundsätzlich ist das doch "menschlich" gesehen die beste Entscheidung. Man muss aber auch immer die Situation mit einbeziehen. Wenn tatsächlich jemand mit einem Messer auf mich oder meinen Sprössling zugelaufen kommen würde, wäre mein erster Gedanke tatsächlich der Schutz des Kindes...

Wäre ich alleine, würde ich wahrscheinlich anders reagieren und auch versuchen den Abstand zu halten. 

Als Bsp. bei einem Freund, ist in die Kellerwohnung eine jüngere Dame eingezogen, die nen schweren Knacks weg hat - täglich Polizei da, seit sie eingezogen ist. Soll schon mit einem Messer auf eine andere Bewohnerin des Mietshauses los gegangen sein. 

Hier hat mein Kumpel tatsächlich der Polizei gesagt, das wenn diese mal mit einem Messer auf ihn los geht, er ihr eine "verpassen" würde. Dies ist erlaubt, wenn nicht sogar erwünscht. Solange es halt verhältnissmäßig bleibt - er dürfte sie halt nicht "krankenhausreif" schlagen. 

Also gerade, wenn es um das eigene Leben, oder die eigene Gesundheit geht - kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, das es Menschen gibt die sich vergessen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. September 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Also gerade, wenn es um das eigene Leben, oder die eigene Gesundheit geht - kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, das es Menschen gibt die sich vergessen.


sich in einem solchen Fall vergessen heißt auf gut deutsch:  Handlung im Effekt. 
Das ist natürlich ganz was Anderes, als wenn man von vorn herein der Meinung ist dem eine "verpassen zu können / dürfen


----------



## Tari (20. September 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sich in einem solchen Fall vergessen heißt auf gut deutsch:  Handlung im Effekt.
> Das ist natürlich ganz was Anderes, als wenn man von vorn herein der Meinung ist dem eine "verpassen zu können / dürfen



Das ist natürlich richtig. 
Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, keiner der jemals in einer solchen Situation war, wird hier ausschließlich Wunschdenken posten. 

Klar, geht einer mit einem Messer auf mich/Sprössling los, sag ich selbst: Ich würde ihm aus Eigenschutz eine verpassen. 
Aber, wer weiß vielleicht ist man in diesem Moment auch so geschockt und reagiert gar nicht.


----------



## Casso (23. September 2020)

Glühender Universalangler schrieb:


> Naja, gerade vor laufender Handykamera kann das Opfer bestimmt und laut den Täter auffordern, Abstand zu wahren. Sollte dann der Täter wieder auf das Opfer zu kommen, kann das Opfer diesem schon auch eine kräftig langen. [...]
> 
> Es ist ein bisschen im Internet zur Mode geworden, bei solchen Fällen gleich zu empfehlen, dass das Gewaltopfer sich möglichst sofort auf Rücken werfen und alle Viere in die Höhe strecken sollte. [...]



Moin,

soweit ich weiß werden deratige Videos immer individuell betrachtet und bewertet. Dementsprechend kann man nicht pauschal sagen, dass man mit einem Video auf dem Handy auf der sicheren Seite ist. Es mag in Mode gekommen sein, ja. Ich persönlich traue der deutschen Rechtssprechung definitiv nicht. Wenn ich mir die unverhältnismäßigkeit mancher Urteile in Bezug auf andere Urteile so ansehe. Von daher würde ich mich in einem Fall wie eingangs geschildert immer bedeckt halten. Anders ist es für mich natürlich wenn Gefahr in Vollzug ist. Aber so ein bisschen Steine werfen oder nach einem Handy treten wird mich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Dafür bin ich verbal einfach zu stark und hole zur Not die Polizei als Unterstützung. Somit habe ich auch im Nachhinein noch zu lachen.


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (23. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich muss leicht widersprechen - Schlagen ist das allerletzte Mittel der Selbstverteidigung.
> 
> Es gibt einen gewissen Abstand , der zwischen Menschen natürlich eingenommen wird - ich nenne ihn mal "Höflichkeitsabstand"
> 
> ...



Zu dem Fall: Wenn der Täter, der dem Bericht zufolge aggressiv durch Steinewerfen aufgefallen ist, wutentbrannt auf das Opfer zukommt, darf dieses den Täter zumindest bestimmt wegstoßen und wenn es eskaliert, auch kräftig zuschlagen. Klar, wenn der Täter auf dem Boden liegt, sollte das Opfer nicht noch nachtreten. Notbewehr bedeutet einfach, dass in das Opfer einer gewaltsamen Angriff des Täter mit verhätlnismäßigen Mitteln beendet. Da der Täter durch Steinewerfen auf die Angler schon eine Straftat begangen hatte, hätte Angler auch von dem Jedermannsrecht der vorläufige Festnahme gebrauch können - er darf in einem solchen Fall Täter festhalten bis die Polizei eintrifft, da seine Identität nicht festgestellt werden konnte und Fluchtgefahr besteht. Siehe den Link hier:








						Jedermannsrecht - Anwalt.org
					

Das Jedermannsrecht erlaubt es jedem, eine vorläufige Festnahme durchzuführen. Bestimmte Voraussetzungen und Bestimmungen müssen beachtet werden.




					www.anwalt.org
				




Also ich mache auch aktiv Boxsport und Krav Maga - da wird schon immer Verhältnismäßigkeit angemahnt, aber zumindest bei meinen Trainern (darunter ehemalige und aktive Türsteher und Sicherheitsmitarbeiter) ist es auch nicht so, dass die einem empfohlen haben, sofort den Rückzug anzutreten. Klar gerade bei manchen Kampfsportlern gehört es zum guten Ton, völlige Gewaltlosigkeit und den sofortigen Rückzug in solchen Situationen anzumahnen und zu behaupten, dass man als Kampfsportnovize sowieso gegen Aggressoren nichts ausrichten könne. Mein persönlicher Eindruck von denen ist, dass sie zum Einen einfach nachbabbeln, was irgendwelche übervorsichtige Politprofi-Polizeisprecher von sich geben und zum anderen sich gerne als der über alles stehende, friedvolle Jing-und-Jang Zenmeister gerieren wollen.

Zu den Richtern:
Es gibt ja den Spruch: auf See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand. Das stimmt natürlich auch in diesem Fall. Klar wenn der Richter in deinem Fall ein Malte-Thorben Schnarrenberger-Kacklefeucht ist, der aus einer bunten, kulturell-gemischten, multireligiösen Patchworkfamilie entstammt, den Eurythmieunterricht immer mit Bravor absolvierte, sich vehement für Minderheiten jedweder Art bis zum letztem Atemzuge einsetzt, der hinter jeder Ecke protofaschistische, patriarchale Strukturen wittert und heroischer Verfechter einer pazifistischen und antikapitalistischen, internationalistischen, "antinationalistischen" Staatengemeinschaft ist, die die nichtbinäre Schreibweise anwendet------dann mein junger Padawan, hast du natürlich schlechte Karten vor Gericht.

Und solche Fälle möchte ich nicht ausschließen. Aber dann darfst du dich eigentlich gar nicht mehr aus dem Haus trauen, da potentiell jedes Ereignis vor Gericht landen könnte und dir ein Strick daraus gedreht werden könnte.

Nochmal zurück zu dem Fall - jede Situation ist anders und am Ende muss jeder selber entscheiden, wie er in einer solchen Situation reagiert. Meine Meinung: Einerseits sollte man nicht den Diry Harry geben, aber auch nicht als Wattebauschwerfer auftreten. Überängstliche und überdeeskalierendes Verhalten ist wie als wenn Furcht vor Hunden zeigt - die merken das und reagieren dann besonders aggressiv. Ich beobachte gerade in meiner progressiven, urbanen Jungakademiker-Generation, dass viele glauben, dass sich jede Situation einfach durch Reden und sanft Handauflegen lösen lässt. Und dass alle im Grunde gutherzig, friedfertig und nur Opfer ihrer Umstände sind. Das kann dann auch anders enden, wie wie bei diesem rechte-Wange-linke-Wange-hinhalte Mützchenträger im folgenden Video zu sehen ist:





Mit solchen Margot-Käßmann-Pazifisten ist kein Staat zu machen- ein nichtunerheblicher Teil der Menschen wird immer faul, aggressiv, rachsüchtig und niederträchtig sein. Und darauf muss man verhältnismäßig reagieren  meine politische Meinung!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

"Frag einen Abgestochenen"

Lediglich 2 Jahre auf Bewährung, für einen kaltblütigen Messerstich in die Brust!?
Gegen unsere Rechtsprechung wirkt der eigentliche Täter ja wie ein Lamm.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. September 2020)

Da heben wir ja eine beachtliche Anzahl an
Gewalt-Kundigen
im AB.


----------



## Fruehling (24. September 2020)

Filmen per Smartphone inkl. lautstarkem Hinweis darauf, daß der Gefilmte nun auch Teil des gerade laufenden Livestreams ist, gefällt mir persönlich am besten.

Will man die Sache psychologisch perfekt und ebenfalls schmerzfrei über die Bühne bringen, bietet man dem Aggressor was zu Essen an oder fängt selber an zu essen und lädt ihn ein (hier reicht schon eine mitgebrachte Stulle).

Liest sich komisch? Einfach testen und staunen...


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2020)

Glühender Universalangler schrieb:


> Mit solchen Margot-Käßmann-Pazifisten ist kein Staat zu machen- ein nichtunerheblicher Teil der Menschen wird immer faul, aggressiv, rachsüchtig und niederträchtig sein. Und darauf muss man verhältnismäßig reagieren  meine politische Meinung!



Wahre Worte, bleibt bei Gegenwehr darauf zu hoffen einen Richter zu finden, der dies entsprechend beurteilt und diese Gegenwehr für verhältnismäßig hält.
Wobei ich aus eigener Erfahrung weis, dass man im Falle eines Messerangriffs an alles mögliche denkt, aber (ich) sicher nicht an eine verhältnismäßige Gegenwehr.
Als man mir ein 20cm Küchenmesser in den Bauch steckte, habe ich dieses  bewusst mit der linken Hand abgefangen und nicht etwa mit der rechten Hand, die ich dringender zum Arbeiten benötige.
So krass das klingt, aber das waren meine Gedanken in dem Moment.
Ergebnis war dann aber trotzdem eine 4 Stündige Operation, um Nerven und Sehnen der linken Hand wieder zu flicken.
Die Verletzung am Bauch war da eher sekundär, dass Messer war drin, aber wohl nicht weit genug um größeren Schaden zu verursachen.
Der Chefarzt meinte, Speck kann auch Leben retten!
Seit dem bin froh kein Hungerhaken zu sein.
Meine Gegenwehr war aber zumindest so erfolgreich, um mich in mein Auto retten zu können, womit ich dann auch noch ca. 20 Km mit pulsierend spritzendem Blut, einhändig, in die Heidelberger Uni-Klinik fuhr.
Ach so; ich bin dann, da an der Hand verletzt, halt mit Füßen auf den Angreifer los und wenn ich ihn dabei schwer verletzt hätte, oder sogar getötet hätte, so wäre mir dies nur Recht gewesen.
Ein, zwei gute Kicks hat er sich aber gefangen, nur blieb mir leider keine Zeit deren Wirkung zu betrachten?
In dem Moment war es mir aber definitiv egal, ob ein Richter dies im Nachgang verhältnismäßig gefunden hätte!
(Es kam zu keiner Verhandlung, weil der Kerl nicht ermittelt werden konnte)

Jürgen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. September 2020)

Es ist immer leicht, aus der Entfernung eine große Klappe zu haben und nach Gegenwehr zu schreien, statt einfach abzuhauen. Selbst wenn der Gegner viel schwächer ist, kann ein Glückstreffer des Gegner lebenslange schwere gesundheitliche Folgen haben. 

Besonders wenn der Gegner "verrückt" ist, kann alles passieren. Wenn man dann lebenslänglich behindert ist und der Gegner als schuldunfähig noch nicht einmal bestraft wird, hat sich die Gegenwehr so richtig gelohnt.

Bei sowas gilt nur eines: Abhauen. Wenn das irgendwie nicht möglich ist, kann es wirklich ganz böse enden. Nach dem Prinzip er oder ich.


----------



## Piere (27. September 2020)

Ich bin zu dick zum rennen,  ich *muß* kämpfen


----------



## NaabMäx (27. September 2020)

Dann mach sowas mit dem.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2020)

Piere schrieb:


> kämpfen



Ist bei mit ähnlich?
Ich muss in der ersten Runde gewonnen haben, weil ich für die Zweite schon keine Luft mehr habe.

Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (27. September 2020)

Ich denk, da kann man nix zu sagen, wenn man nicht dabei war. Es kommt auf die Situation und Umstände an.


----------

